# OT -- Eureka, I just discovered Black gold



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

I have had this for over 6 years, I think it was my wife's grandmothers. I didn't take a closer look at it because my wife couldn't use a big heavy pan like this. Well I looked at it more closely when cleaning in the garage, and lo and behold look at what I discovered....a Wagner cast iron pan from the Sidney Works!
I would post pics, but the forum says I don't have permission?! What's up with that, Dave? I got som hot pics of RR for ya if I get permission wink winkvg:


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)




----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

You have to upload it 
The pics you are trying to show is on your local computer.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

No, actually the second post is from DropBox. I don't know why but the permissions at the very bottom of my post page indicates that I don't have permission to post attachments. I don't know why that shoulod be.


----------



## UglyJoe (May 15, 2011)

Bert, you need to upload to photobucket or some other hosting site then link to the picture with the image tool (third button from the left on the Quick Reply box - when you hover your pointer over it it says "Insert Image"). The one you posted in the second post of this thread is to DropBox, which requires a login to see, so all I get is a blue-box question mark.

Dave doesn't have space to allow all the users to upload their own images directly to the site. That's reserved for vendors and knifemakers with their own subforum. We have to go through a hosting site, which is fine by me, as I can link to multiple forums/blogs from one upload site.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I suspected as much, but I wasn't sure. Too bad about DropBox, that would have been much simpler for me.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)




----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)




----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Jim (May 15, 2011)

Really really nice!


----------



## BertMor (May 16, 2011)

I am in the process of stripping it down and re-seasoning. It had some really sticky crap around the corners, but the center looked like it was always cleaned with steel wool, hence bare metal. I am going to just steel wool the top where there are small spots of rust and then leave it be. This ought go nicely with my new portable induction burner!!!


----------



## zitangy (May 16, 2011)

hey looks like a good find... needs some seasoning... I would light coat it with cooking oil and pop it in the oven ( upside down) cover and the pot for 1 hr at max temp of the oven. SHould produce an even coating..

enjoy and hv fun..


----------



## Kyle (May 16, 2011)

Whoa, and it even has the lid! That's a great score. I love my vintage cast iron. Have fun with it and post the seasoning results!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 16, 2011)

love the lid! Great find.


----------



## FryBoy (May 16, 2011)

According to the information on this site (_*click here*_), your Wagner Ware was made before 1922.

BTW, I understand that the traditional way to reseason cast iron cookware was to bury it in hot coals for 24 hours.


----------



## BertMor (May 16, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> According to the information on this site (_*click here*_), your Wagner Ware was made before 1922.
> 
> BTW, I understand that the traditional way to reseason cast iron cookware was to bury it in hot coals for 24 hours.


 
No sh&T!? Pre 1922? That's cool. I also discovered that Wagner ware and Wagner were two different entities, with Wagner being the more sought after. But from what I can see, this is high quality stuff with a smooooooth surface!

I've heard that you shouldn't season at ultra high heat because as it cools thermal shock will crack it.

I'm just going to use Crisco and medium heat.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 16, 2011)

oooh, aaaaaahhhh
-M


----------



## Kyle (May 16, 2011)

BertMor said:


> No sh&T!? Pre 1922? That's cool. I also discovered that Wagner ware and Wagner were two different entities, with Wagner being the more sought after. But from what I can see, this is high quality stuff with a smooooooth surface!
> 
> I've heard that you shouldn't season at ultra high heat because as it cools thermal shock will crack it.
> 
> I'm just going to use Crisco and medium heat.



I don't think cracking is an issue if you allow it to cool naturally. If you do it in an oven, set it on a timer and let it cool overnight. If you pull it out of the hot oven that might be too quick, but if the oven and the pan both cool slowly together it's not a problem.

In any event, I have seasoned cast iron pans in 500* ovens and on a grill with a chimney full of completely lit coals.


----------



## jheis (May 16, 2011)

Just don't forget to use an oven mitt to grab the lid handle after you've pulled it out of the oven! 

I had one of those little gizmos that you impaled four potatoes on for baking. I'd use a oven mitt to grab the lifting ring to pull it out of the oven with my right hand & then transfer the oven mitt to my left hand to pull the hot potatoes off and grabbed :eek2: the lifting ring to hold the gizmo with my right hand.... After far too many burnt fingers I finally threw the damn thing away.

James


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

jheis said:


> Just don't forget to use an oven mitt to grab the lid handle after you've pulled it out of the oven!
> 
> I had one of those little gizmos that you impaled four potatoes on for baking. I'd use a oven mitt to grab the lifting ring to pull it out of the oven with my right hand & then transfer the oven mitt to my left hand to pull the hot potatoes off and grabbed :eek2: the lifting ring to hold the gizmo with my right hand.... After far too many burnt fingers I finally threw the damn thing away.
> 
> James


 
Doh!! Yeah I've 'forgotten' how hot some things are when I am in a rush. I got burns all over my hands from 20 years in the pro kitchens...


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 17, 2011)

That's how I know when I'm too tired at work! When I grab a hotel pan full of food, and start walking around, quickly realizing that it is burning the hell out of my hands because I just took it out of the oven, turned around to close the oven, and picked it up......it's time to let someone else mop, go home, and sleep.


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> That's how I know when I'm too tired at work! When I grab a hotel pan full of food, and start walking around, quickly realizing that it is burning the hell out of my hands because I just took it out of the oven, turned around to close the oven, and picked it up......it's time to let someone else mop, go home, and sleep.


 
Been there, done that, have the T-shirt and the matching bandage from picking up a hot pan without a side towel


----------



## SpikeC (May 17, 2011)

Man, you guys make me look like the "safety buffalo"!


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

:


SpikeC said:


> Man, you guys make me look like the "safety buffalo"!


 
Dude, if you don't cut yourself or burn yourself, just a little, you ain't moving fast enough. :chefcut::devilburn::theline:


----------

